# extending tourist visa



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all, is it possible to extend my tourist visa in Hurghada. I have a uk passport and a visa for three months or do i have to go to Cairo.

Thanks


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

No you don't have to go to Cairo, it's very easy to do.
Get a taxi to the passport office in Hurghada, take your passport, before your visa expires, and you should be able to get an extension for 6-12 months.
They'll just ask if you plan to work.... you say no, as it's a tourist visa.
Can't remember the cost.... under 100 le when I lived there.
Simple!!


----------



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

mamasue said:


> No you don't have to go to Cairo, it's very easy to do.
> Get a taxi to the passport office in Hurghada, take your passport, before your visa expires, and you should be able to get an extension for 6-12 months.
> They'll just ask if you plan to work.... you say no, as it's a tourist visa.
> Can't remember the cost.... under 100 le when I lived there.
> Simple!!


thank you so much appreciate your help x


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghada1 said:


> thank you so much appreciate your help x


Don't forget to take a passport size photo,copy of last page of passport and copy of your entry visa and just to be safe get copies all done in duplicate as they don't have a phoyo copier and if they want more than one copy you will have quite a trek to the nearest place that will copy them for you.


----------



## layla13 (Apr 29, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't forget to take a passport size photo,copy of last page of passport and copy of your entry visa and just to be safe get copies all done in duplicate as they don't have a phoyo copier and if they want more than one copy you will have quite a trek to the nearest place that will copy them for you.


i went twice to the passport office in hurghada.. both times CROWDED.. go early if u can


----------

